# newb-engine swap



## Pistolpete (Aug 3, 2004)

hey everyone

i have a 79 280zx n/a auto, and am looking to do some pretty serious modifications to her. i will be doing an engine swap and also swapping to a 5 speed trany. 

im looking to buy a 280zx body with very little rust and build her up from the ground. then transplant parts from my current 1 to the other. I want some good power in this car, and i deffinatly want a turbo, so im not thinking of doing a V8 swap. 
what i would really like to no is, if i can swap a L28 (i think thats the 280zx engine right?) turbo in place of the N/A version, would this engine b a suitable base for modifications. Im not looking to break the land speed record just to make a fast car that competes with most stuff on the road, like the newer cars.

how quick are stock 280zx turbos???
would this engine b suitable or should i think of a newer motor (more work)??

thanks PP


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Swaping the motor from a 280ZX Turbo will be your best bet. Stock I think the Turbo 280ZXs were in the low 7s to 60 with a low 15 second quarter mile. The Turbo motor is pretty good and will get you good amounts of power without to much work.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

It'll take some work, but I'd look into an RB swap. The RB series is Nissan's twin cam performance inline 6. You can buy a complete swap (RB20) (engine, ecu, harness, tranny) for about a thousand, and there's articles on swapping them into 280's online. Those can make some serious power, and the price (for the RB20) is defintely easy to work with.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

scrubnick said:


> It'll take some work, but I'd look into an RB swap. The RB series is Nissan's twin cam performance inline 6. You can buy a complete swap (RB20) (engine, ecu, harness, tranny) for about a thousand, and there's articles on swapping them into 280's online. Those can make some serious power, and the price (for the RB20) is defintely easy to work with.


I'd be concerned about availability of replacement parts , such as timing belts , waterpumps , gaskets , heck even spark plugs , since that engine never came to the USA (to my knowledge) and so was not subject to any of the plug sizing standards we use. Anybody done any research on parts availability for the RB engines? Personally I think , being a lot of this stuff , or all of it , is JDM only , you better make sure when you import an engine , to also lay in a reasonable stock of spare parts for it especially if you plan on keeping it for a while.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If that NA engine you have now has less than 100K miles on it, you could get a stock turbo exhaust manifold and turbo, and it will bolt directly to your current NA L28. The only issue would be the higher compression of the NA. You could not run as much boost as if you had a turbo engine, but you would have tons more low RPM power, and it would spool hella fast. you would need some more fuel (bigger pump for sure, and an FMU if you are cheap, or larger injectors, new FPR, and a new ECU if you want to do it right) You can also use a stock turbo ECU and injectors from a similar year 280ZX turbo. Really, if you want to get the fastest car possible for the money, get a rebuilt L28T engine and a big T3/T4 turbo, with some 420cc injectors and a JWT ECU. Expect to spend $2500, and 350whp, and more than 350 tq.


----------



## Pistolpete (Aug 3, 2004)

cool thanks guys

im not in the usa im in Australia, and Rb's and skylines are sooooo common, so that is an option i guess, just its alot of work!

hmmm maybe just c if i can find a turbo engine somewhere and drop it in, it would be the simplist option.

thanks guys

any other ideas keep em coming! 

tar pp


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hell man, if RB's are common, do what this guy did








you will be one bad ass S30.


----------



## Pistolpete (Aug 3, 2004)

damn! thats cool

i want one! maybe if i ask my parents real nice!


----------

